# Which game should I attend?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be at one of the following games, but I want your opinion as to which on eI should go to.

1-Dallas
2-Golden State

What are your thougths?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Which game shoudl I attend?*



darth-horax said:


> I'll be at one of the following games, but I want your opinion as to which on eI should go to.
> 
> 1-Dallas
> 2-Golden State
> ...


Dallas. I'm more sure they'll win that one.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Which game shoudl I attend?*

dallas is a guaranteed win.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Which game shoudl I attend?*

GS...You do want to see a good game right? Dirk out=dont go (if u have to pick one)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

dirk or no dirk = blowout. i like going to those...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm leaning towads GS since it'll be a playoff type game with plenty of heat to go around...and not just since Stephen Jackson is in da house. 

I guess it really depends on the wife and which game we can get to since I live in the Springs...either way, I just hope I can see the Nuggs win!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd go with the GS game. Should be more intense and overall just a better game.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'd say Golden State.

Could be the first game with an over/under of 300+ points!!!

I may go to the Dallas game -- will be out of town for the G.S. one!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the thread guys - it really shows us Mavs fans what the rest of the country thinks of us right now.

Not looking good, huh? :dead:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Down goes Dirk! Down goes Dirk! Playoff hopes are dimmin gin Dallas.

Of course, if you fall out of the race, you'll proablby get the #1 overall pick to nab Beasley.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

id bet we lose the warriors game. and the fact that terry and kidd have to try to defend iverson is hilarious. throw in JR for 40 minutes and this could be some major entertainment. lol at kidd trying to defend iverson or JR smith, seriously.

the devin harris trade should have never happened for multiple reasons. im sure glad it did...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GSW run and gun all game long. Will be fun to watch.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> the devin harris trade should have never happened for multiple reasons. im sure glad it did...


Yes, I was thinking Dallas had a bright future with Harris and Howard...and was thinking of how they could ruin a young nucleus...Kidd did the job!

Mavs really don't scare anybody anymore. Dampier did a great job stealing millions from them too!

All this said...if Denver loses Thursday night we'll all have some egg on our faces!!!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Yes, I was thinking Dallas had a bright future with Harris and Howard...and was thinking of how they could ruin a young nucleus...Kidd did the job!
> 
> Mavs really don't scare anybody anymore. Dampier did a great job stealing millions from them too!
> 
> All this said...if Denver loses Thursday night we'll all have some egg on our faces!!!!!!


Luckily its at home. They've blown a lot of games they should've won, but at home with a 3 day break they should be ok. I think the streak will extend to six.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> dirk or no dirk = blowout. i like going to those...


lmao


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

VeN said:


> lmao


an amazingly insightful response


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Someone remind me to check back here after the blowout.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Someone remind me to check back here after the blowout.


After the Nuggets win? hahaha!

I'm going to the game tonight! I hope Denver plays hard and realizes this isn't a gimmie game w/o Dirk! The Nuggets still have a very tough game tonight!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Went to get the tix, and we could only get singles that were spread all over the place...so we got tix for Tuesday night's showing vs. the Suns instead.

come on Nuggs...DON'T LET ME DOWN!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That should be a crazy game. I hope they can pull out the victory.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

u picked one of the better games all season


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It was awesome! Nene's home return, AI's dominance, Shaq's poor fouls hots, and Nash's simplicity of the game (at least he makes it appear that way) was a beatuiful thing to see...great game!


----------

